# Under the Dome - The Fourth Hand - OAD 8-19-13



## brianric (Aug 29, 2002)

I keep saying to myself each week the writing can't get any worse, only to be proven wrong. Please tell me how in the world will people get their weapons back that they voluntary turn in with no registration of weapons turned in, just put them in this pile over here, no receipt. I realize that certain things you have to accept in a show, like the dome, but when every facet of every day life is turned upside down, it's time to delete the SP.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

My wife has never seen an episode. She was only watching because we'd been watching something else (BBQ Pitmasters! booyah!) and when it ended and I put on _Under The Dumb_, she was too lazy to get up and move.

When they started the _turn in your guns_ conversation, she said, "no way anyone would turn in a gun in that situation; heck, I'd probably start carrying mine". I told her to just wait and watch... knowing the dumbness was just around the corner.

And they didn't disappoint.

Actually, it wasn't as terrible an episode as some have been, but the turn in your gun part was ridiculous.


----------



## moose53 (Aug 30, 2011)

I agree ... the writing is getting worse every week ... it's like they sit down after dinner and say what shall we write this week. There's no continuity in the storyline. They bring in people that don't even seem to fit ... like that woman -- who the heck is she??

But, I was thinking the same thing about the guns ... how the heck are they going to return them?? I saw a man standing off to the side writing "something" down (I'm assuming it's probably the name of the owner and a description of the gun/weapon).

This would have been perfect as an 8- or a 10-week story ... a summer fill-in. Now they're trying to turn it into a long-term storyline ... they're ruining it.

And, that da*m "Junior," I wish somebody would take one of those weapons and eliminate him. G-d what a PIA.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

"So, there goes that theory."

It's as if we, the viewers, were expected to be electric with speculation regarding Angie and the monarch. Flame wars all over the place. Then the show is so cool that it addresses the national buzz in a near breaking of the fourth wall.

This show gets it, man!!


----------



## SleepyBob (Sep 28, 2000)

So, is #4 going to be crazy Junior, or paranoid HAM Radio gal?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

SleepyBob said:


> So, is #4 going to be crazy Junior, or paranoid HAM Radio gal?


Perhaps it's the drug boss lady who magically appeared this week and is now a major character.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

The show is absolutely terrible, and yet I can't turn away ...


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Natalie Zea seems to be attracted to really dumb shows lately.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Well, apparently the dome is a sphere, if Lil' Dome is any indication. How did that scrawny little kid carry that big honking thing with all the dirt in it? Does he have an anti-grav device in his closet?

These farmers have some pretty impressive guns. Like the sniper rifle with laser sights that Barbie had. What was the original owner using it for? Hunting squirrels?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Azlen said:


> Natalie Zea seems to be attracted to really dumb shows lately.


Well, she has a lot of Justified to compensate for...


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

astrohip said:


> When they started the _turn in your guns_ conversation, she said, "no way anyone would turn in a gun in that situation; heck, I'd probably start carrying mine".


in a surprisingly watchable episode (honest, no ffwd this week!), the gun scenario was unbelievable.

i kept waiting for someone to crash a truck into a sporting goods store, and next the whole town starts shooting everyone in sight (until it starts raining).


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

I was amused by the fact that Linda defended the Second Amendment but had no problem violating the Fourth Amendment.

If Junior is the fourth hand, I may throw things at the TV
(Ok, soft things.)


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

JYoung said:


> I was amused by the fact that Linda defended the Second Amendment but had no problem violating the Fourth Amendment.
> 
> If Junior is the fourth hand, I may throw things at the TV
> (Ok, soft things.)


It's got to be Junior - right? After all, he was in the painting with the pink stars.

And I don't get the idea that Linda knows what the Fourth Amendment (or any of the others) is. It didn't sound like she was a very good student.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Did I miss where they got a power plant up and running?


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

brianric said:


> I keep saying to myself each week the writing can't get any worse, only to be proven wrong. Please tell me how in the world will people get their weapons back that they voluntary turn in with no registration of weapons turned in, just put them in this pile over here, no receipt. I realize that certain things you have to accept in a show, like the dome, but when every facet of every day life is turned upside down, it's time to delete the SP.


Did you watch True Blood this week? There was a scene where



Spoiler



Sam asked the people of the town to voluntarily enter into a monogamous "feeding relationship" with a healthy and hungry vampire. And they did.



That was about as believable as the pile-o-weapons scenario.


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

RGM1138 said:


> These farmers have some pretty impressive guns. Like the sniper rifle with laser sights that Barbie had. What was the original owner using it for? Hunting squirrels?


Cats.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

loubob57 said:


> Did I miss where they got a power plant up and running?


I meant to mention that as well.
I was wondering where the power was coming from for Linda to watch the security tapes.

Now they did state that some people had home generators but not everyone and unless they run on propane, I'd think that they would run out of fuel soon.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Okay. This thing is just getting worse. Watching cause I'm bored.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

TonyD79 said:


> Okay. This thing is just getting worse. Watching cause I'm bored.


I'd stay away from bored for a while.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

moose53 said:


> I agree ... the writing is getting worse every week ... it's like they sit down after dinner and say what shall we write this week. There's no continuity in the storyline. They bring in people that don't even seem to fit ... like that woman -- who the heck is she??
> 
> But, I was thinking the same thing about the guns ... how the heck are they going to return them?? I saw a man standing off to the side writing "something" down (I'm assuming it's probably the name of the owner and a description of the gun/weapon).
> 
> ...


There is continuity in the storyline. It "Pink stars are falling in line".


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I meant to mention that as well.
> I was wondering where the power was coming from for Linda to watch the security tapes.
> 
> Now they did state that some people had home generators but not everyone and unless they run on propane, I'd think that they would run out of fuel soon.


That was also one the problems I had with the book, it seem like everyone in the town had a generator running on propane. In a small town maybe, but this not a small town. Also, how long can a generator run on tank of propane? The tanks they were showing look small. The list Barb read sound like they were using the propane in the making of the drug, not just for power.


----------



## Numb And Number2 (Jan 13, 2009)

Johncv said:


> That was also one the problems I had with the book, it seem like everyone in the town had a generator running on propane. In a small town maybe, but this not a small town. Also, how long can a generator run on tank of propane? The tanks they were showing look small. The list Barb read sound like they were using the propane in the making of the drug, not just for power.


Hey you,

This isn't a book forum.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

If they have whole house gennies aren't they fueled from a large tank on the property that would be filled by a truck?

But yes, even then running it 24/7 would be prohibitive,


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

gweempose said:


> The show is absolutely terrible, and yet I can't turn away ...


Yep. I find it a bit amusing that the same people complain about how terrible the show is week after week, but apparently are still watching  maybe they just watch to come here and complain about it!

Yeah, it's poorly written, but for some reason, the story intrigues me enough to keep at it. I've watched (and stopped watching) a whole lot worse.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yep. I find it a bit amusing that the same people complain about how terrible the show is week after week, but apparently are still watching  maybe they just watch to come here and complain about it!
> 
> Yeah, it's poorly written, but for some reason, the story intrigues me enough to keep at it. I've watched (and stopped watching) a whole lot worse.


Yes. Some of us have stated that how bad the show is is intriguing. You know. Like Plan 9 bad. The week was generic bad. Not bad enough.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. Some of us have stated that how bad the show is is intriguing. You know. Like Plan 9 bad. The week was generic bad. Not bad enough.


Maybe that's CBS' plan. Draw in people who will watch week after week just to talk about how bad the show is, and make millions!! 

The one thing that really irks me about this show, is they just can't figure out what kind of show it's supposed to be. Is it Sci Fi? A mobster show? A survival show? Focus on one aspect and run with it. It just goes off on these tangents. I wonder if the show was just a mini-series if it would have been more focused. I could live with most of the unbelievably. Heck it's show that takes place in a dome!!


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

It's like a car wreck. You just HAVE to look!

Every week I ask my wife why we're still watching. I guess it's to see how dumb it can get.


----------



## Hunter Green (Feb 22, 2002)

mike_k said:


> It's got to be Junior - right? After all, he was in the painting with the pink stars.


And he's the only remaining character the right age.

Julia commented about how she keeps clinging to the idea that there's a rational explanation for everything, but she's finding it hard to do that. I feel the same way. But at least I can change the channel. Poor Julia's stuck in there!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

At least this one has a normal title so I could find it. Last week someone screwed with the title and put Dumb instead of Dome. I never found it until some posted a link to it.

I just watched this episode last night. Everyone at work is watching this show. Actually alot of people I run into are watching this show. And the consensus is that they all like it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JYoung said:


> I meant to mention that as well.
> I was wondering where the power was coming from for Linda to watch the security tapes.
> 
> Now they did state that some people had home generators but not everyone and unless they run on propane, I'd think that they would run out of fuel soon.


She was where all the propane is stored. So with all the propane stored there, that location could have power for a very long time.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Johncv said:


> That was also one the problems I had with the book, it seem like everyone in the town had a generator running on propane. In a small town maybe, but this not a small town. Also, how long can a generator run on tank of propane? The tanks they were showing look small. The list Barb read sound like they were using the propane in the making of the drug, not just for power.


2200 people is not considered a small town? That sounds extremely small to me.

I can't even count the number of tiny towns like that I drive through when I had to drive all over the midwest for a few weeks for work. You had a suburban type area with small businesses and houses and then a bunch of farms also. I was so glad when that trip was over. Every place looked the same.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

I liked how the new gal (Natalie Zea's character) has been hiding out for 8 days (finally someone gives a timeframe) in her slinky black dress and heels and has managed to snoop around, get the lay of the land and all the dirt at the same time.

I like how Barbie just picked through the pile o'guns to find the one he liked and appropriated it for himself. He did it so quickly I am not sure the original owner had a chance to leave the room.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

I thought the past couple of weeks weren't quite as bad. This one brought it back down. So far there's a good chance that I want all 4 of the people who are the key to die once they touch it together. The sister's wardrobe choices are too much to handle, her brother couldn't act his way out of a paper bag (I laughed out loud for 30 seconds at his acting during the scene where he is attempting to talk affectionately to the dog), and his girlfriend is too stupid to get her mother insulin.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Yeah, even my "boys" (27, 21, 17, 11) mentioned that Angie's shirt made no sense. Kind of a "business in the back, party in the front"/normal->half shirt thing. I will admit that the part I find jarring about it is that with her low cut jeans it always looks like (to me) that she does not have a belly button a'la Kyle XY.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Amongst the many other issues what's the plan for the drugs post dome. Get the farmers hooked to trade for cheap food? Cash isn't in too high demand.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

At least it's speed which will keep the farmers awake and full of energy while suppressing everyone's appetite.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Azlen said:


> Natalie Zea seems to be attracted to really dumb shows lately.


OMG, at first I was thinking 'hmmm, where do I know her from?' - D'oh! Oh nooooo, girl! 

As for the episode, I kept falling asleep. I need to watch it again today.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> At least this one has a normal title so I could find it. *Last week someone screwed with the title and put Dumb instead of Dome*. I never found it until some posted a link to it.
> 
> I just watched this episode last night. Everyone at work is watching this show. Actually alot of people I run into are watching this show. And the consensus is that they all like it.


Yeah, that wasn't accurate as far as the show title was concerned, but it was COMPLETELY accurate as far as being descriptive of the show.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

just a simple question, is the "dumbness" of the series the same in the book? If so, it's out of character for King to be that sloppy.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That was the lady from the Following??

I knew she looked familiar but I didn't realize that is where I'd seen her before.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> That was the lady from the Following??
> 
> I knew she looked familiar but I didn't realize that is where I'd seen her before.


Yuppers! Yeah, it took me a minute to remember where I knew her from. I watched The Following until the third-from-the-last episode, when it just got too stoopid. At that point I was outta there for good.


----------



## Big Deficit (Jul 8, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> Yep. I find it a bit amusing that the same people complain about how terrible the show is week after week, but apparently are still watching  maybe they just watch to come here and complain about it!
> 
> Yeah, it's poorly written, but for some reason, the story intrigues me enough to keep at it. I've watched (and stopped watching) a whole lot worse.


I don't watch, at least not after ep.2...I use these threads as cliff notes


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

LlamaLarry said:


> I like how Barbie just picked through the pile o'guns to find the one he liked and appropriated it for himself. He did it so quickly I am not sure the original owner had a chance to leave the room.


Actually, he just walked up after the gun owner gave the weapon to Big Jim, who laid it on the table. They did a reverse camera angle, and Barbie went straight for that gun. It was the biggest weapon there.

I still can't find it on the internet though. It looked like a modified police or military sniper rifle.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> At least this one has a normal title so I could find it. Last week someone screwed with the title and put Dumb instead of Dome. I never found it until some posted a link to it.
> 
> I just watched this episode last night. Everyone at work is watching this show. Actually alot of people I run into are watching this show. And the consensus is that they all like it.


Please don't tell us you work for the IRS.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> She was where all the propane is stored. So with all the propane stored there, that location could have power for a very long time.


Why would it be using it though? Who turned the generator on?

Like most everything on this show, they short hand so much. Power an issue? We've got propane. Never mind that you have to actually start up and mind generators and they are LOUD. Never mind, in this case, that the stocked up propane is probably not set up as a propane feed from every tank.

Just turn on the lights cause "we got propane!"


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

There are a lot of terrible things in this show, but I think that the acting skills of the sheriff chick have to be the worst.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> ... her brother couldn't act his way out of a paper bag (I laughed out loud for 30 seconds at his acting during the scene where he is attempting to talk affectionately to the dog).


He's definitely the worst actor on the show. How he managed to get cast is beyond me. Maybe his mom is one of the producers. The one who plays his girlfriend isn't much better. I'm also not a fan of the woman who plays the sheriff. Everyone else seems fairly competent.

Natalie Zea is a beautiful girl, but she looked way hotter on Justified. I never watched The Following.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

gweempose said:


> He's definitely the worst actor on the show. How he managed to get cast is beyond me. Maybe his mom is one of the producers. The one who plays his girlfriend isn't much better. I'm also not a fan of the woman who plays the sheriff. Everyone else seems fairly competent.


I think he's good. Seems like a real kid in how he deals with things. As in he's not a 25 year old pretending to be 16.

This show brings good actors down several notches. If Dean Norris didn't have his great work in Breaking Bad on his resume, his career would be over after this show.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Yep. I find it a bit amusing that the same people complain about how terrible the show is week after week, but apparently are still watching  maybe they just watch to come here and complain about it!
> 
> Yeah, it's poorly written, but for some reason, the story intrigues me enough to keep at it. I've watched (and stopped watching) a whole lot worse.


http://www.macmillandictionary.com/us/open-dictionary/entries/hate-watching.htm

definition of hate-watching

the activity of watching a television program which you consider bad
"Hate-Watching is NOT the same as a guilty pleasure. You wouldnt tune in every week to hate-watch a really bad reality show  thats a guilty pleasure. Generally speaking, hate-watching requires a TV series with high ambitions and features a certain amount of aesthetic perfection ... yet fails consistently and badly enough to make it compelling.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Exactly. Sometimes we begin watching a show, such as The Following and Under The Dome, with expectations that are just not matched as it progresses. It may look promising and one tunes in, then it starts going downhill. 

Often I will keep watching, after the downhill slide, thinking that it might get better PLUS at that point I'm invested. 

I don't think there is anything wrong with expressing the disappointment and, eventually, the unintended funny nature of a show that has gotten really dumb as the season wore on.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

laria said:


> There are a lot of terrible things in this show, but I think that the acting skills of the sheriff chick have to be the worst.


Here's why I'm not concerned about her acting ability.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

JYoung said:


> Here's why I'm not concerned about her acting ability.


Huh. Who knew what was hiding behind the badge?


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Here's why I'm not concerned about her acting ability.


Aye Chihuahua! I've been bad! Arrest me!

If there is an episode where the sheriff has to go about her business in a bikini, I will be raving about what a great actress Ms. Martinez is.


----------



## LlamaLarry (Apr 30, 2003)

Rusty knows what's good! :up:


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Here's why I'm not concerned about her acting ability.


Wow! I never would have guessed she has such a smokin' body. That cop uniform they make her wear is about as unflattering as it gets. It kind of remind's me of Erica Cerra (Jo) on Eureka. She too had an amazing body, but they almost always dressed her very conservatively on the show.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

At first I thought she was the same actress who played Deputy Jo Lupo on Eureka, same look, similar voice, but that is Erica Cerra. Heck either of them can frisk me.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Natalie Martinez also played a cop on CSI:NY for a while, but she was a detective on there, so she got to dress better.  Her acting skills were just as poor, though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Here's why I'm not concerned about her acting ability.


She certainly looks different in those pics than on the show.


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

sharkster said:


> OMG, at first I was thinking 'hmmm, where do I know her from?' - D'oh! Oh nooooo, girl!
> 
> As for the episode, I kept falling asleep. I need to watch it again today.


What did she do before this show?


----------



## Johncv (Jun 11, 2002)

Langree said:


> just a simple question, is the "dumbness" of the series the same in the book? If so, it's out of character for King to be that sloppy.


No, the book is good read and audio book is even better. I have a Kndle Fire HD and got book with immersion reading on a Kndle Daily Deal.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Just watched. Serious question for all the Hollywood writers here on TCF - are shows such as this written well in advance so that they know how the story will logically proceed, or are they written on-the-fly weekly right before filming, such as introducing new characters like the hot blond chick (whom I've never seen or heard of before 45 minutes ago)? 

For the 12th time, this should have been a mini-series.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

laria said:


> Natalie Martinez also played a cop on CSI:NY for a while, but she was a detective on there, so she got to dress better.  Her acting skills were just as poor, though.


And your point is?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> At least this one has a normal title so I could find it. Last week someone screwed with the title and put Dumb instead of Dome. I never found it until some posted a link to it.


Now you have me curious. I click on the TV Talk Forum, and then click on any thread that interests me. How do you find these threads?


Bob_Newhart said:


> For the 12th time, this should have been a mini-series.


13.

And for me, it will be. Unless the finish is superb, this will be my only season.


----------



## KyleLC (Feb 6, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Now you have me curious. I click on the TV Talk Forum, and then click on any thread that interests me. How do you find these threads?


Apparently with the search feature.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Now you have me curious. I click on the TV Talk Forum, and then click on any thread that interests me. How do you find these threads?
> 
> 13.
> 
> And for me, it will be. Unless the finish is superb, this will be my only season.


I was searching for "Dome". So either the thread never came up in the search or I skipped over it because I didn't see "Dome" in the title.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

My son: "Couldn't he just kill her and she could not tell anyone his secrets?"

I'm either raising a genius or a sociopath. Maybe both!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

That Anubys is a SOCIOPATH!

Nah, doesn't have quite the same ring to it...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> That Anubys is a SOCIOPATH!
> 
> Nah, doesn't have quite the same ring to it...


the ring of truth, maybe?!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Yeah, usually I'm going more for the ring of sarcasm...


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

I don't know if that makes him a sociopath.  They are killing people off in this show left and right... I thought the same thing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Yeah, usually I'm going more for the ring of sarcasm...


Is that found in Mordor?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

laria said:


> I don't know if that makes him a sociopath.  They are killing people off in this show left and right... I thought the same thing.


No worries. There are probably 100 people hiding in their houses we've never seen.

Hey, why did miss hide-from-the-crowd-to-keep-safe-from-them stay in her house during the bomb attack?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Is that found in Mordor?


Yeah, right, it's the ring that rules them all.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> For the 12th time, this should have been a mini-series.


+1000


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> Well, apparently the dome is a sphere, if Lil' Dome is any indication. How did that scrawny little kid carry that big honking thing with all the dirt in it? Does he have an anti-grav device in his closet?


I think the kid didn't actually do it. I think it was the "hallucination" version of him. Like how the reporter saw him when she touched the mini-dome. I bet it was somehow this fake version of him that the sister saw leaving the house in the middle of the night that moved the minidome/sphere.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Nobody wants to talk about the epitome of bad writing...
Angie/Junior. He just kept her locked up and is acting crazy, so why not follow him into a dark, apparently never cleaned art studio in a dark and hidden area? Yeah, that would happen... NEVER!


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

DancnDude said:


> I think the kid didn't actually do it. I think it was the "hallucination" version of him. Like how the reporter saw him when she touched the mini-dome. I bet it was somehow this fake version of him that the sister saw leaving the house in the middle of the night that moved the minidome/sphere.


You'll have to 'splain that one to me.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

RGM1138 said:


> You'll have to 'splain that one to me.


We know that when the reporter touched the mini-dome, she saw Joe saying "the Monarch will be crowned", but she wasn't really seeing the real Joe because he was standing behind her. It was either a hallucination or "the dome" was taking human form as Joe.

I'm thinking the dome creates this "human" that looks like Joe and that's who moved the mini-dome. Not the real Joe who was at home in bed, and would explain why he didn't remember it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nickels said:


> Nobody wants to talk about the epitome of bad writing...
> Angie/Junior. He just kept her locked up and is acting crazy, so why not follow him into a dark, apparently never cleaned art studio in a dark and hidden area? Yeah, that would happen... NEVER!


Just like a person will get beaten by their spouse and then go right back to him or her, even after happening multiple times.


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Just watched. Serious question for all the Hollywood writers here on TCF .


There are Hollywood writers here on TCF?



nickels said:


> Nobody wants to talk about the epitome of bad writing...


Gladly!



> Angie/Junior. He just kept her locked up and is acting crazy, so why not follow him into a dark, apparently never cleaned art studio in a dark and hidden area? Yeah, that would happen... NEVER!


"You keep saying that the dome is making me sick. Why is that?"
"Because it is."

Oh ok, good enough for me. Let's go check out your mom's paintings that look like they were done by an 11-year-old!

Greg


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Serious question for all the Hollywood writers here on TCF - are shows such as this written well in advance so that they know how the story will logically proceed, or are they written on-the-fly weekly right before filming, such as introducing new characters like the hot blond chick (whom I've never seen or heard of before 45 minutes ago)?


I'm not a Hollywood writer, but I know a few...

They'd have a general outline of the action over the entire season written before filming started for episode 1, they'd probably have a full script for each episode written 1-2 weeks before that particular episode started filming, although they'd constantly be revising those scripts right up until filming (sometimes even during filming).

So, yes, they would have known well in advance that the new character was going to show up in this episode. (If nothing else, they have to cast actors ahead of time.)


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I think I might be done. I put it off for several days and grit my teeth and finally watched it. I just don't care any more. Time to pull the plug on the Season Pass.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> I think the kid didn't actually do it. I think it was the "hallucination" version of him. Like how the reporter saw him when she touched the mini-dome. I bet it was somehow this fake version of him that the sister saw leaving the house in the middle of the night that moved the minidome/sphere.


Why make it appear at the house at all then?

I think it was him, the egg/dome/controller allowed him to touch/carry the egg while in the controlled state.

There was know indication at all that the visual representation of the kid was actually solid.

Also, the projections have only been seen while the dome has been touched.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

DancnDude said:


> We know that when the reporter touched the mini-dome, she saw Joe saying "the Monarch will be crowned", but she wasn't really seeing the real Joe because he was standing behind her. It was either a hallucination or "the dome" was taking human form as Joe.
> 
> I'm thinking the dome creates this "human" that looks like Joe and that's who moved the mini-dome. Not the real Joe who was at home in bed, and would explain why he didn't remember it.


Why would the dome have to create this fake Joe at his house and have it walk five miles to the mini dome rather than create the fake Joe at the site of the mini dome to begin with?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Langree said:


> Also, the projections have only been seen while the dome has been touched.


Julia's pregnant neighbor saw her husband


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

scandia101 said:


> Why would the dome have to create this fake Joe at his house and have it walk five miles to the mini dome rather than create the fake Joe at the site of the mini dome to begin with?


Very true. Of course we all know the writing is excellent and they would never have a plot hole


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> At least this one has a normal title so I could find it. Last week someone screwed with the title and put Dumb instead of Dome. I never found it until some posted a link to it.
> 
> I just watched this episode last night. Everyone at work is watching this show. Actually alot of people I run into are watching this show. And the consensus is that they all like it.


Change jobs.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

RGM1138 said:


> Well, apparently the dome is a sphere, if Lil' Dome is any indication. How did that scrawny little kid carry that big honking thing with all the dirt in it? Does he have an anti-grav device in his closet?


Spheres roll.


----------



## heySkippy (Jul 2, 2001)

So if the big dome is really sphere, it has cut the earth to a depth of 5 miles. If it were to take off and take Chester's Mill with it, it would leave the most fascinating hole in the history of the world.

I would watch that show.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

heySkippy said:


> So if the big dome is really sphere, it has cut the earth to a depth of 5 miles. If it were to take off and take Chester's Mill with it, it would leave the most fascinating hole in the history of the world.
> 
> I would watch that show.


They are probably looking at this sampling of humans and thinking "We've made a terrible mistake.".


----------



## DouglasPHill (Feb 10, 2005)

The babes keep me watching, heck with the writing.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

heySkippy said:


> So if the big dome is really sphere, it has cut the earth to a depth of 5 miles. If it were to take off and take Chester's Mill with it, it would leave the most fascinating hole in the history of the world.
> 
> I would watch that show.


Like the plan for the New Grand Canyon as explained by Tom Hanks in the Simpsons Movie!


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

That's odd that there aren't any military or other people out on the outside of the dome anymore. They dropped that big bomb on it and just gave up or something?


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

DeDondeEs said:


> That's odd that there aren't any military or other people out on the outside of the dome anymore. They dropped that big bomb on it and just gave up or something?


Or we just haven't seen them, no reason plot wise to have them in a scene. I don't recall being at the edge of the dome at all this episode.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

Langree said:


> Or we just haven't seen them, no reason plot wise to have them in a scene. I don't recall being at the edge of the dome at all this episode.


It's been 8 days since the sphere appeared. Less than that since the military came. Perhaps after the MOAB there was some 'splainin' to do by the top brass. I figure they'll be back.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Anubys said:


> My son: "Couldn't he just kill her and she could not tell anyone his secrets?"


She did say that if anything were to happen to her all of their secrets would get out. Although she didn't say how.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

jamesbobo said:


> She did say that if anything were to happen to her all of their secrets would get out. Although she didn't say how.


so I can modify this to say that I will let you live, pain free, for as long as my secrets remain so. Oh, and go get me a beer (since this is a family forum, I've modified what Barby should REALLY say to get me a beer).

There is really no law and order anymore. This is survival of the fittest. Little blonde miss cutie here cannot be the boss in this world. That should be obvious to anyone with half a brain.

Ah..."anyone with half a brain"...I already see the flaw in my argument


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Barbara and the little red headed girl have fallen in love fast.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Bob_Newhart said:


> Barbara and the little red headed girl have fallen in love fast.


Have you ever known a man turn down a hot redhead, after only 2 days of being with her, because he had a lot on his mind?

talk about totally incredible and stupid writing...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Have you ever known a man turn down a hot redhead, after only 2 days of being with her, because he had a lot on his mind?
> ..


In real life? Yes I have known a person that did that. Sex isn't everything.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> In real life? Yes I have known a person that did that. Sex isn't everything.


Ah. I see. So as long as someone has met this 1 person out of a million, then what the writers showed on the show is perfectly normal.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Anubys said:


> Ah. I see. So as long as someone has met this 1 person out of a million, then what the writers showed on the show is perfectly normal.


1 out of a million? No wonder many women think men are dogs.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> 1 out of a million? No wonder many women think men are dogs.


I'm not getting your point. Are you saying that men don't think about sex most of the time there is a hot woman around? that they would turn down sex with a hot woman in the beginning of a relationship?

I understand that there exceptions, and maybe you're a better person than most men. But, yes, most men are dogs. Nothing earth-shattering here.

In the situation presented to us on this show, it's not very believable for the man to think that he will worry about what he's worrying about after having sex. What's your point? that I'm wrong about this because you know a man who would have behaved like Barby? and that it's normal?


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

If you want to see a real riot happen under the dome, just wait for birth control to run out. THAT will cause a riot!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

I don't guess they'll ever show any action from outside the dome? I think that might be kind of interesting to see what the outside people are thinking about all this.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

Bob_Newhart said:


> I don't guess they'll ever show any action from outside the dome? I think that might be kind of interesting to see what the outside people are thinking about all this.


The people on the outside got frustrated and bored, and are watching something else.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

tivoboyjr said:


> The people on the outside got frustrated and bored, and are watching something else.


Yes, the dome had it's 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i expected "end of the world" and "et" fanatics with rv's and foil hats to set up shop, forming a halo encircling the outer dome.


----------



## danterner (Mar 4, 2005)

heySkippy said:


> So if the big dome is really sphere, it has cut the earth to a depth of 5 miles. If it were to take off and take Chester's Mill with it, it would leave the most fascinating hole in the history of the world.
> 
> I would watch that show.


A show with no Chester's Mill in it? I'd watch that, too.


----------

